# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  4 أطفال يقتلون يوميا في سوريا و3 الاف منذ بداية الثورة

## هدوء عاصف

*
4 أطفال يقتلون يوميا في سوريا و3 الاف منذ بداية الثورة


يدفع أطفال سوريا كل اليوم الفاتورة الأثقل للحرب الدائرة في بلادهم. فحجم الخراب والدمار يزداد وأعداد الضحايا بالمجمل تتضاعف، إذا كان الحديث عن الأطفال والظروف القاسية التي لا مناص من أن يحيوا في ظلها. ولم يقف الأمر عند هذا الحد بل يتعرض أطفال سوريا لحزمة من الجرائم المريعة يوميا حسب الأمم المتحدة، التي وضعت منتهكيها من طرفي النزاع على قوائم العار والعقوبات الدولية، في حال تم اثبات التهم التي توجه إليهم.


يعد القتل واحدا من ستة جرائم تفتك بأطفال سوريا

وقد شملت سجلات القتل الموثقة أكثر من 3 آلاف طفل منذ شهر مارس/اذار من العام الماضي، ما يعني أن كل يوم جديد يمثل نهاية حياة 4 أطفال سوريين.
وهو معدل ماض في ارتفاع مع تصاعد وتيرة القتل وتنوع أساليبه من القنص إلى القصف والرصاص والسيارات المفخخة.

ويعد القتل واحدا من ستة جرائم تفتك بأطفال سوريا الذين يعانون التجنيد والتشويه والاعتداءات عليهم، والاعتداء على المدارس والمستشفيات والاختطاف ومنع وصول الإغاثة إلى المناطق التي يوجدون فيها.

كما يعتبر اللجوء رحلة شقاء أخرى لا تخلو من المتاعب والمخاطر، يجر فيها الطفل السوري الذي أسعفته الحياة في الفرار من الموت، حيث يوجد 600 ألف طفل في الملاجئ أغلبهم وصلوا بمفردهم دون أمهاتهم أو أبائهم.*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*فعلا" الاطفال هم ضحايا هذه الحرب

الله يحميهم وينصرهم*

----------


## محمد العزام

ربما هي مشيئة القدر لهم 

ربما هي ضروف عاندت متطلباتهم 

او ربما تكون هي الفاتورة التي سيدفعهونها مقابل حريتهم 




الله يرحم جميع الموتى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مرت 4 سنوات مذ نشرت هذا التقرير ، ولا زال القتل والتهجير مستمراً ... لكِ الله يا سورية*

----------

